
Mean Machine · the Last Poets (1971) - baxrob
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QpMltUmeCmY
======
baxrob
No direct relation to [https://www.susanblackmore.uk/the-meme-
machine/](https://www.susanblackmore.uk/the-meme-machine/)

